# And you think you have a lot of duck mounts



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I came across these through a friend of mine














































Holly crap that's an impressive collection!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Get busy son! We'll make one just like it for you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats really cool! Especially since it looks like he has a picture for most birds. Can you imagine the money he has invested in those mounts?!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Thats really cool! Especially since it looks like he has a picture for most birds. Can you imagine the money he has invested in those mounts?!


I heard a # from someone, but as I couldn't confirm that # I won't quote it, but its north of a new truck. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Get busy son! We'll make one just like it for you!


The thought crossed my mine! 8)


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

That's Pat Pitt's aka The Waterfowler. 

I'll tell ya that guy has lived a charmed life. First of all his career was spent doing R&D for Anheser Busch (sp?), basically he was a beer tester!! Then to top it off he has hunted every species in NA including Spectacled Eiders, Stellars Eiders and Emperor Geese. Along with a TON of species on other continents. He hunts all 60 days of the season at his duck club in AR L'anguille (sp?) Lounge, and then another 100 or for ducks everywhere else and then he also gets after turkeys pretty hard.

I tried to get together with him a couple years ago when he was in Idaho, but I couldn't make the dates work. My understanding is that right now he does all of his own taxidermy work and his wife makes the cases, but I know Shane Smith did a bunch of his work before that, and I think Jeff Nelson has done some for him too.

Pretty neat man cave!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If Ace Ventura walked into that room, he would shriek and say "WHY, this is a lovely room of DEATH!"

Pretty cool! He has some cool mounts there. That Eurasian Wigeon is a beaut!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeap, it is Pitt's showroom.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Rumor has it he's had to expand, and then quickly outgrew the expansion and had to do it again. I heard the final addition was something like quadruple the size of the original and he nearly has that filled.

Pretty cool.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of those water fowlers spend a small fortune on the leases not to mention taxi, tags, travel, etc.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Some of those water fowlers spend a small fortune on the leases not to mention taxi, tags, travel, etc.


You guys have no idea how much $ those leases can go for, most flooded fields start at $5K go up from there. I lease 2 fields complete with pits (80 and 150 arces), it more than covers the taxes for our entire farming operation. Ain't no shortage of folks with $ in hand either. Water fowling has defiantly turned into a big $ business back there.

Anyhow, 
Kev, I don't know the full story on his showroom, but I can ask some of the boys back there. I do know that another gentleman in that area who had an impressive collection of African mounts had to expand his showroom 4 times through the years, so it wouldn't surprise me if Pitt had to also expand several times.
Although my family home isn't more than 40 miles from his club, I haven't seen it firsthand yet. Maybe one day I will get to go see it in person.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that eurasian widgeon in the 3rd pic is my dream duck!!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> that eurasian widgeon in the 3rd pic is my dream duck!!


He's got about 10 of them. He's shot a couple in NA but I know he's shot some other's where their a bit more common.



Mojo1 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of those water fowlers spend a small fortune on the leases not to mention taxi, tags, travel, etc.
> ...


I know that he's done with the first expansion. He sent me some pictures of it when they got some the bigger turkey pieces moved in. I believe that they are almost done with the second. They may already be by now.

I think he actually lives in Missouri. I'm not sure which state his clubs in. I've hunted with one of the members and have an open invite to hunt there. I've been working on the details, but it might be a while.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've seen a few photos of framed pictures in his display room where the whole frame is covered with a layer of flattened-out bands. I'm talking a 3-inch border all around a picture frame totally covered in flattened bands, not to mention a whole shelf decorated with goose neck collars. That guy has one heck of an impressive collection!


----------



## Pintail Retrievers (Jul 21, 2010)

That is UNREAL.....I would love to see that in person. Their is some serious dedication and passion to the sport their for sure, what a cool deal.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

His club is about 30 to 40 miles (Poinsett county) (if that far) north of our place in Arkansas. 

He lives in Olive Branch Mississippi. 

According to his post on one of the AR duck hunting forums, he’s planning to expand yet again. Guys got the skull of a 14’ 8” gator inside a coffee table, looked like a dinosaur skull.

He said he ain’t home during season, but he did invite some of the Arkansas hands to come over some time and check out his collection (apparently it is in Miss) which is about a 1 ½ drive or so. I’m gonna make it a point to get over there someday to check it out first hand. I'm sure that pictures do not do it any justice!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the correction. I knew it was Olive Branch, but I got my "M's" mixed up, Missouri and Mississippi.

Pretty impressive collection.


----------

